

MacArthur Fellows for 2009 - yarapavan
http://www.macfound.org/site/c.lkLXJ8MQKrH/b.5410503/k.11CB/Meet_the_2009_Fellows.htm

======
n8agrin
Maneesh Agrawala was my Info Vis professor in graduate school. His work on
auto generated route maps, photography and 3d illustrations is pretty amazing,
take a look at his portfolio.

Berkeley site: <http://vis.berkeley.edu/~maneesh/>

MacArthur bio:
[http://www.macfound.org/site/c.lkLXJ8MQKrH/b.5458001/k.92B8/...](http://www.macfound.org/site/c.lkLXJ8MQKrH/b.5458001/k.92B8/Maneesh_Agrawala.htm)

~~~
mhb
wow

